# The Itchy Vise



## 1trackmind (Apr 6, 2008)

That vice looks good and thost LSU strings look even better..


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Now granted it is a bit of over kill but I used some scrap metal we had around the shop to build it.

Materials.

The base plate is just some 1/4" plate steel. I drilled two 5/8" holes at the end to bolt it down.

The head is a 6" piece of offset angle iron I think this is 6 x 4 and it is 3/8" or 1/4" I can't remember. 

The two prongs are 1/2" round stock covered in neoprene hose. About 4in long

The limb clamp is actually an old "C" clamp. I cut the "C" off with a port-a-band and kept the screw device because it has a swivel in the head allowing the circle to spin and pivot...perfect for our application. The large circle is just a big thick flat washer covered in neoprene.

Now the axle is a thing of discussion. I used round stock in ansi pipe. We use it to make door hinges or davit arms. There was too much slack (which I will discuss later) What ever is used for the axle it need to be of very high tolerance. I think maybe an piece of large all thread with a nut inbetween the two plate would be ideal...there would be no slop at all.

The extension arm is the same 1/2" round stock in 3/4" sch40 pipe. It might have been sch80...check an ansi pipe schedule. 

The lock down parts can be what ever you want. I had an eyebolt with a matching nut (3/8" or 1/2") for the top one for the bottom I welded some round stock to a hex head bolt with a matching nut. The one on the bottom actually works better so I would suggest that for both.

The two plates coming up are just 1/4" plate. I tacked them together and drilled a hole for the axle...so what ever size axle you go with make sure the hole is big enough to fit it in there...again you will want a tight fit. I think the next one I will use angle iron. it will be easier to weld square to the base plate.

OK let's put it together.

The head.....

Take your angle iron and cut/drill a hole big enough for your "c" clamp to pass through. Weld it square on the UNDERNEATH. Make sure not to weld your threads...spray with anti-spatter if necessary. once that is done spot weld the washer to the pivot on the clamp. (weld it through the circle in the washer) Then grind it flush. Glue your piece of neoprene to it. Let it cool. Now put a little windex or soap and water in the neoprene tube and slide it over the round stock...cut to fit.

Everything else should be pretty self explaintory. I'll answer all questions. I put this out there as a guide to help build a very heavy duty third axis bow vise. It's not a perfected design just one that works...So feel free to do with it as you please.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

1trackmind said:


> that vice looks good and thost lsu strings look even better..


 Go Tigers


----------



## fgant10 (May 18, 2006)

*cool*

looks good, i have been thinking of building a bow vice of my own. i like the actual bow holding part, 2 arms and a screw. infinatly adjustable. i will take your idea make my own little changes. thanks for the pictures.

Fred


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

fgant10 said:


> looks good, i have been thinking of building a bow vice of my own. i like the actual bow holding part, 2 arms and a screw. infinatly adjustable. i will take your idea make my own little changes. thanks for the pictures.
> 
> Fred


That's the idea! :wink:


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice one! If only the bow had scarlett and grey!


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Nice job itch.....is that your leg in the pic? :chortle:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

hitman846 said:


> Nice job itch.....is that your leg in the pic? :chortle:


It's actually my third leg :zip:


----------



## DosEquis (Jan 4, 2009)

itchyfinger said:


> It's actually my third leg :zip:


So why is your "Third leg" wearing a boot? ukey:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

DosEquis said:


> So why is your "Third leg" wearing a boot? ukey:


IT's a birth defect OK!!! Are you happy now that my secret is out to the world


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice bow vice. Good to set the third axis.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

itchy

u should build and sell these..

I got dibs on the first 2 for sale!!


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

I"ll take the 3rd.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Thinking about it. I have a better idea for the "axle" part. And a way to make it lighter. That thing weighs a ton so shipping it would be pretty expensive. My old job I had access to all the welding equipment in the shop in the picture....now I need to hook up a 220 outlet and get a little welding area set up at my house. Materials are not a problem I work in the oilfield and there are plenty of steel vendors in my area. A few sticks of each would go a pretty long way.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

awesome...get to work man!


----------



## trbsami (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice work. How about making one with a wider plate on the screw end to make sure it grabs both limbs of a split limb (PSE Thunderbolt X )
Is it done yet?? lol


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

trbsami said:


> Very nice work. How about making one with a wider plate on the screw end to make sure it grabs both limbs of a split limb (PSE Thunderbolt X )
> Is it done yet?? lol


That's a very good idea. I could use a bigger washer. The one on it now is about 2in...it's just as wide as my limbs were.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Many thanks to itchyfinger. I made one based on your design and it works 
great. Modified it to attach to the wall or bench. Thanks for the post and sharing your great ideas!:darkbeer:


----------



## starr06 (Sep 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

TTT.....I'm gonna bump up the itchyvice for those that have not seen it. It's that time of year to get your stuff in order and I hope this may help some of you DIY'rs :wink: Any questions shoot! AND.......NO, I won't build it for you


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh... Itchy. You chose a N-I-C-E bow to model your vice! I have bow-envy:embara:

Seriously, You have some skill and ingenuity there! Good job on the vice.

That sign above the fire extinguisher and water cooler is crackin' me up... do you HONESTLY have to have a sign that tells people to NOT look at a welding arc?


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Huaco said:


> Oh... Itchy. You chose a N-I-C-E bow to model your vice! I have bow-envy:embara:
> 
> Seriously, You have some skill and ingenuity there! Good job on the vice.
> 
> That sign above the fire extinguisher and water cooler is crackin' me up... do you HONESTLY have to have a sign that tells people to NOT look at a welding arc?


That bow is long gone my friend....I'm sporting the nakkid mystic now.....maybe an apple in my future if I can get it sold or traded. :zip:

That sign is actually REQUIRED by OSHA. Some companies will not do business with you unless you have a VERY complete safety program. Pretty silly but you have to really dumb it down some times. Flash burn is NOT a good thing. Anyone who had to go to bed with Vick salve on their eyes know what I'm talking about.

Thanks for the kind words! That vice is actually a play on our roll out wheels that we use to fit and weld process pipe. Complete 100% adjustability on all axis' are required....I figured it would make a perfect vice scaled down and modified. I hope everyone takes it makes it their own.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Bump de itchy


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Imma bump this oldie but goodie. Go forth and build dat.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Cool hadnt seen this one !! I'ma gonna make me some


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Ya just gotta make sure you get the "axle" material as tight as possible.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh ya it'll be tighter than a frogs arse


----------



## porty425 (Jan 24, 2009)

This diy vise it to good not to bump it to the top again


----------

